# HO Camaro 1981 style



## MrGilbwrench (Mar 10, 2009)

Here's something I've been tinkering with. This is either a pavement or dirt 1981 Camaro. Bulged the front wheel wells, lowered the front of the roof, slanted the front & rear, added the rear spolier and slab-sided the sides from the body line down. The rocker panels are now down to the track. The windshield is part of body for this example and is painted black. Or could be opened up. All other windows are opened. What do ya think?


----------



## ebi (Jan 24, 2007)

MrGilbwrench said:


> What do ya think?


I think that this is an extraordinary beauty!! :wave:

Regards

Ebi


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

good looking car. now you need a mustang. lol


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Nice race car!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Looks good to me Mr.G!!! Dang, that's a total makeover. You need to maybe resin cast that body??? Them Friday/Saturday night boys will like this :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Low is good! Very nice car.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Very cool :thumbsup:

I'd paint the nose black like the stock replacement pieces were back in the day.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Cool!!*

Great car Mr G.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nd


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Mr G.,
Don't care what you call it, looks great to me! How can I get two?  rr


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

ebi said:


> I think that this is an extraordinary beauty!! :wave:
> 
> Regards
> 
> Ebi


...and has more curves than NormaJean! Fantastic!:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Lets go racing...*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> Looks good to me Mr.G!!! Dang, that's a total makeover. You need to maybe resin cast that body??? Them Friday/Saturday night boys will like this :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


Yeah what Randy said :woohoo: Cast this bad boy up man! smoothon.com makes a great starter kit that would give you a bunch of Kewl little Camaros like this!

http://www.smooth-on.com/Getting-Started/c4/index.html 49.99 plus shipping will get you started. Just clay up the windows and wheel wells, buy some legos for mold box making...BAM!

Mr. G that paint job/decal job is great & you realy tied it all together with the blue and white rims.

Bob...nice bulged wheel wells & slam job...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Mr. G knows how to cast....very High Quality!*

Mr. G,

Thank you very much for that fast shipping of these nice Camaro bodies! :thumbsup:

Never mind my last post. I have 3 of these bodies casted up by MrGilbwrench now!!!!!!!!!! Man these are nice and went to town on one of them after work today after opening my little fun Camaro Package. Windows are opened up and just need to Phssssssssssssssssssssht this up after getting the body post mounted. 

Bob...Can't wait to run this bad boy...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Plain spraying fun...oh what fun!!*

The hood lines came back afte this dried for a bit as this was taken right after the spray.










Randy this one isn't getting the Yellow. I figured you should have first shot at the yellow on this one. 

Bob...The windows are cut and the base coat is down...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That's pretty Bob!!!! Can't wait to see her finished up!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MrGilbwrench (Mar 10, 2009)

Bob, you get that Camaro painted yet?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey G,
What kind of chassis do these mount to?
These look like GREAT oval racers.

Rich :thumbsup:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

bobhch posted about body post, so my guess would be T-Jet


----------



## MrGilbwrench (Mar 10, 2009)

I've mounted them 2 different ways, either for an afx chassis or for a t-jet screw on type. The one I've pictured finished has a JL chassis with RRR wheels/Tires under it. If interested PM me. Thanks


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

are these forsale some where we race a lot of oval they would look great on one of our ovals


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Yep it is a t-jet...*



MrGilbwrench said:


> Bob, you get that Camaro painted yet?


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah it went into the Pine Sol Jar tonight after I got carried away with a Candy Apple Red over that copper base. Dang it











Will pull it out of the Pickle Jar Saturday and try here again. :hat: These are neat bodies. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...no problem as I have lots of paint & pine sol...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

wheelszk said:


> bobhch posted about body post, so my guess would be T-Jet


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Gray right now...*



NTxSlotCars said:


>


Hey Rich I pulled this Camaro out of the Pine Sol today and cleaned it up already using a little ELO for the final scrub.

She is primered up now and will let this set for a few days. Don't even know what color this is going to get painted up & just glad to see this kewl body back in forward motion again. Will search the web to get some ideas. 



















Put a little Poster Putty under the body were the screw post will go for a resin to post super glue bonding.

Bob...this is getting rrr steelies...zilla


----------

